# Anyone else burning oil?



## Palidino (May 15, 2019)

Got a brand new 2020 tiguan highline r line/selP r line in September 2020. Till now I have drove about 6400km. But this week low oil light came on. I checked the dip stick and it was below the recommended. Went to dealer to buy a jug of oil. Added the entire 1 quarts/1 litres. Now it is at the recommended oil level. Anyone else burning oil?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I had the same with my 2019, manual states normal. I moved to 7500 mile oil changes just to be safe. Dealer did test for leaks and none found, granted I was doing 4 hour trips averaging around 72 mph a couple times a month when it happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yup. Its been discussed here








Oil consumption


My tiguan has 12600 miles on the clock. I last changed the oil in November at 7,500 miles. Today the "check engine oil level" light came on. Lo and behold the oil level was right at the bottom of the dipstick. Has anyone else had to add oil in-between changes? Not a good sign to be consuming oil...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Yup....same. 2019 and I just check the level every 3k miles and top it off between changes.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

My 2020 is young at 9,500km presently.

I did a change at 5,177km and an other coming up shortly at 10,000km (and then every 10,000km after).

Currently, I'm burning through about 55ml/1,000km going by the dip-stick falling between checks (this assumes the hash range is 1L of oil). So, theoretically, with 10,000km changes, it would be 550ml in between. That will change over time, no doubt.

The limit that VW/AUDI have set is 500ml/1,000km before they will do anything. See *TSB 17-018-06 Oil Consumption Measurement*, search for *MC-10182515-0001.pdf* for details.

A lot of newer cars burn oil (not just VW/AUDI).


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Not a drop in almost two years and 11K miles. Changed the oil at 5400 miles adding 6 quarts. That put the oil level at the mid point on the stick and it has stayed there since. 2019 SEL.


----------



## Tiggy21 (Mar 2, 2021)

2018 S here with 28k and hasn't burned a drop of oil.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Not a drop in the 1st year with 9K on the car. had 300 miles on it about a month after new, then went on a 7.8K trip over 3 weeks. So far, still good, 10 months into year 2, but only about 2.5K this past 10 months.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Never buy oil from a dealer.
Always use heavier oil than they specify.
I like Castrol and recommend 10w40.
The only advantage of thinner viscosity is slightly better mileage.
New engines always use more oil until the rings seat.
Leaks are more common than burning oil.
For example, an oil cooled turbo can leak oil directly into the exhaust, and no one sees it.


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

Buy oil from the dealer. It's better (meets more specs beyond only VW 508) & often cheaper than ecstuning.com etc.

Do not use 10w-40, an obsolete rating for us, & we should go with the spec in the owners manual only.

Could be rings breaking in can reduce oil consumption. Some engines continue, yet most settle in to low consumption.


----------



## chipster101 (Mar 5, 2021)

Exactly. The 0-20 Castrol VW Spec oil I buy from my dealer is cheaper than any 0-20 from Walmart or auto parts stores.
The engine was designed to use 0-20. Any other weight or lack of VW spec is just dumb.
My 2019 GSW has 16,000 miles and uses next to no oil between changes. I often cruise at 75-80 mph.
I use the VW oil filter and do my own oil changes....I'm much more careful about it than any dealer or oil change person.
I have averaged over 40 mpg for the 16K miles. I love this little wagon, except for the noisy factory tires.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

chipster101 said:


> The engine was designed to use 0-20. Any other weight or lack of VW spec is just dumb.


The engine was designed to use a 0W-40. The Tiguan engine was heavily modified to SURVIVE on a 0W-20 weight oil. This is driven by gas mileage CAFE numbers and that's the end of it. The engineers designed an engine that runs on a 0W-40 all over the world including NA but they suddenly discovered that they overdesigned it? They did what they were told to do. Make it survive the warranty. The people who say that they're going to wait until the warranty is up then switch to the VW 502 or 504 may find that the damage is already done.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

GregRob said:


> The engine was designed to use a 0W-40. The Tiguan engine was heavily modified to SURVIVE on a 0W-20 weight oil. This is driven by gas mileage CAFE numbers and that's the end of it. The engineers designed an engine that runs on a 0W-40 all over the world including NA but they suddenly discovered that they overdesigned it? They did what they were told to do. Make it survive the warranty. The people who say that they're going to wait until the warranty is up then switch to the VW 502 or 504 may find that the damage is already done.


Noted.


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

Advanced additives & base oils in the VW 508 high-performance 0w-20 make up for any possible deficiency in hydrodynamic performance, along with slight changes to the engine in bearing areas, coatings, more rolling vs. sliding, etc.

Do not take my word for it. We really need to back up our words with actual evidence ---->

*1.* 0w20 is plenty thick enough when cool or cold. Take a look at viscosity curves to find out that all oil, no matter what the weight, thickens as it gets colder.

*2.* When hot, that is when a thicker visc weight oil can have lower wear, unless advanced additives & engine surfaces have been modified a little to enhance film strength. That concept is complicated, yet there is a lot of field evidence to prove it. Go with the proof; no absolute statements or old wives tales (anecdotal) told without any evidence.








Infineum Insight - Maximising fuel economy


Intense industry-wide interest in the improvement of fuel economy has driven significant change to vehicles and lubricants. With this in mind, Infineum has been looking for ways to better understand fuel economy measurement in order to design lubricants that deliver maximum fuel economy improvement.




www.infineuminsight.com









Integrated friction reduction technology to improve fuel economy without sacrificing durability (Technical Report) | OSTI.GOV


The U.S. Department of Energy's Office of Scientific and Technical Information




www.osti.gov









Fascinating study on Ravenol 0w16 vs 5w30 in fleet of similar autos


With all of the talk about 0w20 vs 5w30, I found this particular study very interesting. I recently came across Ravenol DXG 5w30 for my Enclave V6 GDI engine, (which looks very interesting with Group V PAO, 6.0 Noack, and 256Â°C flash point.) Admittedly I'm a little on the fence with the 0w20...



bobistheoilguy.com




I can't say it any better than Infineum: "_Additives are designed to ensure lubricants can function at much lower viscosities and retain their protective properties over ever-extended drain intervals._"
... from: Infineum Insight - Moving to even lower viscosities
,
*3.* German oil specs like VW 508, BMW LL-17FE+, & MB 229.71 (all 0w-20 oils), have engine testing out the wazoo. It's quite good. See the Afton Oil Specification Handbook if you're still doubting. As an example, the Castrol Extended Performance 0w-20 in the gold jugs & bottles at walmart is 229.71, and Castrol says it can go 20,000 miles tops. Also, go to the Lubrizol spider charts for how a formulator like them views the task of creating a German-spec oil (spoiler alert: Not Easy).

*4*. Lots of Sequence IVA cam wear tests have been published over the years with 0w-20 oils. Real cams, real engines. Amsoil SS 0w-20 scored 20 microns, very good. Kendall full-syn 5w-20 got 14 microns. Ravenol 0w-16 got 24 microns. .... (Allowed limit is 90 microns, for perspective.) Others have claimed about the same, many times.


----------



## Alex Frizzelle (Sep 25, 2021)

Palidino said:


> Got a brand new 2020 tiguan highline r line/selP r line in September 2020. Till now I have drove about 6400km. But this week low oil light came on. I checked the dip stick and it was below the recommended. Went to dealer to buy a jug of oil. Added the entire 1 quarts/1 litres. Now it is at the recommended oil level. Anyone else burning oil?


Yes! I burn a quart of oil about every 1.5-2 months. It has 15k miles and I have probably put 1 qt of oil 5x’s. This can’t be normal .


----------



## Alex Frizzelle (Sep 25, 2021)

Alex Frizzelle said:


> Yes! I burn a quart of oil about every 1.5-2 months. It has 15k miles and I have probably put 1 qt of oil 5x’s. This can’t be normal .


I have a 2020 Tiguan SE


----------



## Rvangeest (Oct 3, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I had the same with my 2019, manual states normal. I moved to 7500 mile oil changes just to be safe. Dealer did test for leaks and none found, granted I was doing 4 hour trips averaging around 72 mph a couple times a month when it happened.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes! My 2020 Tiguan has been great until we did a 500 mile trip. Then the next day the check oil light came on and it below the level on the dipstick. Oil had been changed just 5000 miles prior. We took it to the dealer and had them add oil and going back for a service next week! This is nuts, new car should not be burning oil!


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

My dealer has also offered to top off the oil free of charge if I bring it in.

It's a nice gesture, but unfortunately the 30+ minute stop is not worth the free top off. Way more cost/time effective to just buy an extra quart at the dealership when I stop in for parts for an oil change.


----------



## MilosStevan (12 mo ago)

Palidino said:


> Got a brand new 2020 tiguan highline r line/selP r line in September 2020. Till now I have drove about 6400km. But this week low oil light came on. I checked the dip stick and it was below the recommended. Went to dealer to buy a jug of oil. Added the entire 1 quarts/1 litres. Now it is at the recommended oil level. Anyone else burning oil?


I also have Tiguan 2020 and this is the second time just before the oil change that I have to top it off with extra oil. To me now, this is a major concern, 2x back to back….I will have to contact warranty department at this point because going to the dealership and having the usual conversation ( did you see any olio leak, let me check for the oil leak, maybe the engine is burning it somewhere etc etc) but my car is only getting older. Now it is 2 years old and the problem is still here. I know I should not have bought the German car that is made in Mexico but I figure all BMW and VW I had so far were good. Yes because all of them were made in Germany, but not this one, and here we are with the problems.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VW will tell you that the manual even states that the engine has the potential to burn oil. This isn’t new and is in the manual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MilosStevan (12 mo ago)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> VW will tell you that the manual even states that the engine has the potential to burn oil. This isn’t new and is in the manual.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will have to double check that. I red the manual but dot decal seeing it.
In any case is a bit concerning to see it in all my 20 years of having cars I have never see that this is “normal” will have to see what the guys at VW will say.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OhioSpyderman said:


> View attachment 153633


I had this exact experience driving 8 hours at highway speeds in the summer to PA and then immediately driving back to VA after dropping off my kids. 7.5 hours in and got a check engine oil level. At the time I had the Tiguan for maybe 6 months. No issues running that route the following year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Just did my routine 5k mile oil check and like clockwork it was down exactly one quart. 2019 SE 4motion with about 35k miles and no visible oil leaks anywhere. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm about to open Pandora's box, I appreciate; however, I want the most up to date input. So....  What 0W-20 oil is suggested for a '22? I keep reading about Castrol. Fine. But, they seem to make about 4-5 different 'types' within that 0W-20 weight. Extended Performance, Ultra Clean, Magnatec, etc. Is moving to a synthetic oil a better move? If so, which kind, specifically? Our vehicle isn't going to see a lot of miles in a given year. If we put 7k on it, in a year, I will be surprised. 

Thanks for the most recent input!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I haven't done my first change yet, but from all of the reading I've done (and anyone can correct me if I'm wrong), if you don't use an oil that meets the "VW 508" specifications, you will risk voiding your warranty.
Luckily for me, when I bought my vehicle, the dealer gave a 2 yr. maintenance warranty (free oil changes and other fluids). A few weeks later I received an email from VW Corp. that said my warranty had been upgraded to 3 yrs 

I'm not planning on doing "my" first oil change until 2025!

Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

I am in the same boat with the maintenance plan. Challenge, for me, is that my dealer is 40min. away. So, “swinging by” to have them top the oil off is no bueno. Hoping to find “the oil” so I can keep it at the house for top offs that may be needed…


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Found this doing a search....









Comparison of 0W-20 Engine Oils


Developments in the automotive industry today are moving in the direction of more fuel-efficient engines. Consequently, this development also has an impact on engine oils as the development here is clearly leaning towards low viscosity 0W-30 and 0W-20 engi




www.ato24.de





Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VW spec 508 per VW’s requirements. I run Liqui-Moly with Hengst filter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Yea, I found something similar. That Castrol is like $15/quart. I only have 350 miles on the vehicle, so I've not even checked the oil. I sure hope it doesn't end up being on that drinks oil to the tune of a quart every 1k miles. That would sure add up quickly!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It doesn’t and won’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Full Synthetic Engine Oil (0W-20) - 1 Quart


LongLife IV - SAE 0W-20 - 508.00/509.00




www.ecstuning.com





Why not get the genuine stuff for < $9 qt (if you buy 5 or 6)?

Simple math.

Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Probably would, just not from ECS. I've fired them, unfortunately. Stinks as they are 15min. from my house. But, their CS is awful. Also, if I need 6 quarts to top it off, this car will be sold!  HAHA


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It doesn’t and won’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea? How do you know....for sure?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

A quart every 1K miles would be a major design flaw and no one has reported that behavior with normal use. 

Considering recommended OCI is 10K and it’s ~5 quarts. Even if you did a 7500 OCI. The math doesn’t add up. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Really? I saw a lot of Google 'traffic' to the contrary. That the engine can drink oil, across the enterprise. Not to say they all do; but, it's not an isolated situation. This, based on what I read on Google; which, I appreciate needs to be taken with a grain of salt...


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

2018 Tig Sel-P here with ~40k mi, level stays the same between oil changes. done 2 oil changes myself cutting change intervals by 2, so every 5k miles, with dealer oil package 6qt I think + Henst filter.
with suction pump it is 30 min job, no plugs extra stuff needed. sucks all right out of it) 
I'm genuinely surprised! 
as my previous 2007 2.0T Passat was consuming between 600-800gr per 1000km, effectively 5l/ 1 extra jug in between oil changes at ~200k mi on the engine. 

But....but...
question remains, why 0w-20? 
All althernatives seems either more expensive or not certified....and engine sounds like a tin can...comparable with passat I know it is budak cycle etc. still... wonder if switching to 0w-30 stuff will calm it down a bit. and cause positive impact on longevity of the engine.


----------



## ZaijiaN (Mar 23, 2004)

<Laughs hysterically in 18 years of Audi ownership experience>


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

ZaijiaN said:


> <Laughs hysterically in 18 years of Audi ownership experience>


totally agree with your laughter))))) those engine generations seems to drive on oil not gas (=


----------



## Gkamber (10 mo ago)

Palidino said:


> Got a brand new 2020 tiguan highline r line/selP r line in September 2020. Till now I have drove about 6400km. But this week low oil light came on. I checked the dip stick and it was below the recommended. Went to dealer to buy a jug of oil. Added the entire 1 quarts/1 litres. Now it is at the recommended oil level. Anyone else burning oil?


Yes, i have the same problem on my 2020 Passat. I only have 6000 miles and added 2.5 quart oil already. Took it to dealership. They are doing oil consumption test. Not sure what the outcome will be. I have to drive 630 miles and take it to dealership again.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

AxelP said:


> 2018 Tig Sel-P here with ~40k mi, level stays the same between oil changes. done 2 oil changes myself cutting change intervals by 2, so every 5k miles, with dealer oil package 6qt I think + Henst filter.
> with suction pump it is 30 min job, no plugs extra stuff needed. sucks all right out of it)
> I'm genuinely surprised!
> as my previous 2007 2.0T Passat was consuming between 600-800gr per 1000km, effectively 5l/ 1 extra jug in between oil changes at ~200k mi on the engine.
> ...



My 2021 sounded like a sewing machine for the first 1000 mile. I switched to VW-504 0W-30 and the engine quieted down to the point that I had to check the tach to make sure it was still running. I have 4500 miles it now with no oil consumption and 35mpg at highway speeds. I belive the whole issue is their meeting CAFE standards. I know the EPA has mandated that VW cannot recommend anything but 0W-20 if that was the grade used in their original CAFE testing. The same goes for Ford, Honda and I assume all other manufacturers. The paperwork is available online.


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

GregRob said:


> My 2021 sounded like a sewing machine for the first 1000 mile. I switched to VW-504 0W-30 and the engine quieted down to the point that I had to check the tach to make sure it was still running. I have 4500 miles it now with no oil consumption and 35mpg at highway speeds. I belive the whole issue is their meeting CAFE standards. I know the EPA has mandated that VW cannot recommend anything but 0W-20 if that was the grade used in their original CAFE testing. The same goes for Ford, Honda and I assume all other manufacturers. The paperwork is available online.


thank you for pointing it out! 
I was looking for the answer like that, because I got lost in vw specs and viscosities 
I will do it in the next oil change interval.
I shortened mines to 7500k kms ot 5k mi now, but the engine sound reaaaly harsh + the budak cycle transition is not smooth at all, I definitely have a feel that it could be to the lower viscosity used by VW + oil prices are ridiculous for 508 - 0-20w.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I have my 10K service this week (at 1330 miles, lol).
I just pinged my service manager to see if they can put in 0W30 instead of 0W20.

We'll see....

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Service manager replied with "VW will not cover the first 2 services (10K and 20K) if the specified oil (0W20) is not used"
I'll just stick with the 0W20 until the 3rd (30K) service.

Bob.


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Service manager replied with "VW will not cover the first 2 services (10K and 20K) if the specified oil (0W20) is not used"
> I'll just stick with the 0W20 until the 3rd (30K) service.
> 
> Bob.


of course, they have to make money on that) + vw recommended specs etc..

It's just I was able to find info on russian drive2.ru webforum/autoblogging web site that some people successfuly used 0w30 with no issues whatsoever...
Will update here in couple of months after switch mine 😉


----------



## KMS12 (10 mo ago)

Could the loss of oil be why APR released the Full Catch Can? No one seems to have an answer of why they are losing oil but when you read APR "The Problem" it seems that this may be why. APR Full Catch Can - MQB 1.8T and 2.0T - APR


----------



## tsi20 (Sep 22, 2021)

2018 Tiguan with almost 90k miles. Was burning almost 2 quarts using dealer 0w20 10k oci. Switched to 0w40 Castrol Euro burning a quart or so between 10k oci. Oil level light comes on at around 8000 miles or so. So burning about .5 quart every 4000 miles or so. Car is driven at relatively high ambient temps and a good amount of city driving and idling. I will try running 5w30 Mobil 1 EP High Mileage next oil change as the miles are racking up on this engine as insurance to prevent any small oil leaks from seals and gaskets as it gets older. Warranty is not a concern obviously at my mileage and it is an excellent oil.


----------



## Vince Gaspar (9 mo ago)

Palidino said:


> Got a brand new 2020 tiguan highline r line/selP r line in September 2020. Till now I have drove about 6400km. But this week low oil light came on. I checked the dip stick and it was below the recommended. Went to dealer to buy a jug of oil. Added the entire 1 quarts/1 litres. Now it is at the recommended oil level. Anyone else burning oil?


My Tiguan 2020 is consuming a quart/ 630 Miles. I have complained several times to my dealership, I have the case well documented. I have called the VW customer care line and they have opened a case for me but they say it is 'Normal". This is a car that my wife goes to work and takes the kids to football practice. I am an owner of a VW since my teen years and Never had this issue. Yes, the dealership has done a consumption test and still confirms that it is OK. Does it qualify as lemon law?


----------



## tsi20 (Sep 22, 2021)

Vince Gaspar said:


> My Tiguan 2020 is consuming a quart/ 630 Miles. I have complained several times to my dealership, I have the case well documented. I have called the VW customer care line and they have opened a case for me but they say it is 'Normal". This is a car that my wife goes to work and takes the kids to football practice. I am an owner of a VW since my teen years and Never had this issue. Yes, the dealership has done a consumption test and still confirms that it is OK. Does it qualify as lemon law?


That is definitely way beyond the VW maximum oil consumption spec of 1 qt. per 1200 miles which itself is ridiculous. It would probably be imperative for you to prove that you have been using VW 508.00 Spec oil at the recommended intervals whether or not it was serviced at the dealer, otherwise it would give the dealer a reason to shift the blame on to you and turn down any warranty claim on the engine or turbo. That is a ridiculous amount of oil usage which will surely lead to other issues down the line. I would try a different dealership if you’re able to.


----------



## emdnrteonPTK (Mar 12, 2021)

tsi20 said:


> That is definitely way beyond the VW maximum oil consumption spec of 1 qt. per 1200 miles which itself is ridiculous. It would probably be imperative for you to prove that you have been using VW 508.00 Spec oil at the recommended intervals whether or not it was serviced at the dealer, otherwise it would give the dealer a reason to shift the blame on to you and turn down any warranty claim on the engine or turbo. That is a ridiculous amount of oil usage which will surely lead to other issues down the line. I would try a different dealership if you’re able to.


Personally, I have a hard time believing a 2-3 year old vehicle would be consuming a quart of oil every 630 miles. Either the owner is mis-calculating, it's a complete fallacy, or the engine has 600k on it.

And VW claiming 1 qt per 1.2k miles as acceptable is very common. Pretty much every automaker has a similar claim. It legally protects them when customers take automakers to court for oil burning.


----------



## tsi20 (Sep 22, 2021)

emdnrteonPTK said:


> Personally, I have a hard time believing a 2-3 year old vehicle would be consuming a quart of oil every 630 miles. Either the owner is mis-calculating, it's a complete fallacy, or the engine has 600k on it.
> 
> And VW claiming 1 qt per 1.2k miles as acceptable is very common. Pretty much every automaker has a similar claim. It legally protects them when customers take automakers to court for oil burning.


The claim is fine I’m just glad I’m not burning anywhere remotely close to that on either of my VWs. Adding a quart between oil changes is acceptable on a turbo German car. Just makes it seem a bit ridiculous if a car is potentially burning over 8 quarts at a 10k oci and still within spec on the same engines that I barely have to add oil to. Something is obviously wrong and the manufacturers claim is just a cop out. Lol if I had to add that much oil I’d be doing the equivalent of about 1.25 oil changes every 10k. I’d just change the filter and call it a day.


----------



## emdnrteonPTK (Mar 12, 2021)

tsi20 said:


> The claim is fine I’m just glad I’m not burning anywhere remotely close to that on either of my VWs. Adding a quart between oil changes is acceptable on a turbo German car. Just makes it seem a bit ridiculous if a car is potentially burning over 8 quarts at a 10k oci and still within spec on the same engines that I barely have to add oil to. Something is obviously wrong and the manufacturers claim is just a cop out. Lol if I had to add that much oil I’d be doing the equivalent of about 1.25 oil changes every 10k. I’d just change the filter and call it a day.


Oh, it's a cop-out, but it's one out backwards government allows.


----------

